# Rust on building



## ryanamato (Mar 13, 2012)

Have rust underneath ac units on stone building.
Any recommended chemicals for this?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I used CLR it worked but i'm sure there are better products.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

aluminum brightner


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

you want oxalic acid for mineral rust. 

for corrosion rust...light muriatic acid in several applications...did I say light?


----------

